

Israel Just Live-Blogged a Gaza Bombing - seanmb
http://motherboard.vice.com/2012/11/14/war-propaganda-now-comes-in-realtime-israel-just-live-blogged-a-brutal-gaza-bombing--2

======
malandrew
What I don't get is that the article says 9 were killed and 40 injured, but
from watching the video, it looks like a targeted attack at one vehicle that
could have had collateral damage, but I don't see anyone near the vehicle in
the image.

Assuming the vehicle was full, that's ~5 dead. What about the 4 other deaths
and the 40 injuries?

~~~
pretoriusB
Well, who said the video captures the whole of the attack?

Now, slightly off-topic, but I don't like words like "collateral damage".

It's not a building demolition we're talking about, in this context collateral
damage is newspeak for "innocent bystanders murdered".

If someone did an attack on some target in the US, even a deplorable one (like
some bloodthirsty third world dictator living there to avoid prosecution in
his country), would anyone in the media dare to speak about innocent nearby
people killed as "collateral damage"?

It's equally bad, and very racist to use this word exclusively in the case of
third world, middle-eastern, etc people.

~~~
yozmsn
Actually yes. Innocent bystanders killed in targeted attack of some foreign
national or just regular criminal are often referred to as "collateral damage"
in CIA, FBI, and Police reports.

~~~
pretoriusB
Do you have any example where innocent american bystanders, in american soil,
are referred to as "collateral damage" in "CIA, FBI, and Police reports"?

~~~
yozmsn
<http://bit.ly/TKxLAw>

~~~
pretoriusB
LOL. Check how every one of those links is invalid...

One is from Malawi.

Two refer to a report comparing "collateral damage" in balistic tests (in
gelatin used for the testing, not people).

Another is from people outraged at the police risking people to be "collateral
damage", another one is a freetype font with the same name, etc etc.

------
galactus
At first I thought it was a fake account, then I saw the verified account
logo. Scary stuff.

------
cup
Bombing? Lets be frank, this was a targeted assassination by a nation state.

Say all you want about Ahmed Jabari but his modus operandi was a direct result
of a life of occupation and subjugation. You don't go into prison at the age
of 22 and come out 13 years later a happy individual. I mean it was only 6
years ago that Hamas was democratically elected in a process considered fair
and transparant, only for the elections to be found null and void by those
(US/Israel et al) outside of Gaza!

~~~
yozmsn
What occupation? where was he being "occupied"?

~~~
pretoriusB
His land was being occupied -- and with deplorable tactics at that.

~~~
yozmsn
care to expand? who was doing the occupation? what were the "tactics". please
provide reputable (meaning not random websites, government websites are okay
as long as they're not from involved parties, ie Hamas' website is not
considered reputable) sources while you're at it.

~~~
pretoriusB
How are these for reputable sources?

The United Nations:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_United_Nations_resoluti...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_United_Nations_resolutions_concerning_Israel)

Wikipedia: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Palestinian_territories>

US State Dept: <http://www.state.gov/j/drl/rls/hrrpt/2002/18278.htm>

Israeli soldiers: <http://www.breakingthesilence.org.il/>

~~~
pretoriusB
> _1\. wikipedia =/= reputable 2. Look at the contents of all those
> "resolutions" and you come to realize that none of them stand or are
> unbiased. 2a. A lot of those Resolutions are contradictory and self
> referential. anything else?_

Yes, the UN is "biased" and "does not stand", Wikipedia is not "reputable".
Conveniently sidestepping the US State Dept and Israeli soldiers accounts too.

May I suggest that it's not the UN who is "biased" but you?

